# Itchy Blue APBT pup



## JuliaH (May 19, 2016)

The little guy is about 3 months old and he itches all the time. I have heard that these blue dogs are bad about allergies and stuff like that. Any recommendations on what will work?  He is on grain-free diet already. 

Thanks!


----------



## RacinNut (May 20, 2016)

I had a Lab. puppy back in the 90s, and when he was about 3 or 4 months old he started inching, my vet said it was puppy mange, and I got some medicated shampoo and bathed him for several weeks with the medicated shampoo, it cured him and he never had a problem with it the rest of his life, Buck went to the Bridge in 2008 and I still miss that Yellow Lab.


----------



## bassculler (May 20, 2016)

sounds like possible mange. My boykin had the same issue at the same age. Vet gave him ivermectin for a month and then put him on a monthly flea/ tick pill. As long as he gets his pill, he is fine. Some dogs immune system will kick in as they get a little older and wont need the monthly pill. My boykins just never kicked in.


----------



## fountain (Jun 5, 2016)

Take it to the vet and have her checked.  Ours did this as well. She got a antibiotic for the skin infection and a steroid to dry that up.  We never did find exactly what she was allergic to, but we changed her food to an all natural food and she quit breaking out.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jun 9, 2016)

Our catahoula pup had similar problem. My wife changed his feed to the higher dollar feed from tractor supply. Few days later he quit scratching constantly. Not sure which one but it is hi is all I know. He's over a year old now & no more problems since then. I thought it was mange too when he started doing it. Coulda all been coincidence but it worked for us. She was saying the fillers in the feed was causing his problem. I don't know where she read it either


----------



## Sandhills Hunter (Jun 19, 2016)

My Australian Terrier had itching and skin issues and we put him on a limited ingredient diet and his skin cleared up and stopped itching. We feed him Natural Balance and alternate between venison and salmon with sweet potato.


----------



## rehatch (Jun 24, 2016)

Skin issues are extremely common in any blue coated dog.  There are any number of possible causes for a young pup to be itchy.  Definitely have him checked out as others have suggested.  If any hairloss present will most likely require some antibiotics for infection.  Mange is not uncommon and comes in two types.  Scabies is a contagious mite that will cause severe pruritis and and hair loss and will usually manifest with secondary skin infection.  Demodex is a mite that all mammals have on their skin, including you and me.  Usually presents with multifocal spots of hairloss with not infection or pruritis to start  with, but can progress to moderate to severe pruritis if secondary skin infection develops.  These pups usually clear up for good with treatment with no recurrence, but can sometimes be a lifelong problem that flares up from time to time.  With the new flea/tick medications available today, treatment is easy and if maintained on monthly flea/tick prevention will virtually eliminate any recurrence.  Hopefully this is helpful.  If you have pics of your pup's skin, that may be helpful in giving you more info.  You could also try benedryl to help ease the itching some.


----------



## Johnny44 (Dec 15, 2016)

Fish oil, weekly bath, and Apoquil (Expensive but we love our dog).  She is a Red Nosed Red.


----------

